# Archery rules?



## deadicated1

Anyone know the rules that apply with archery gear as far as city/county limits goes? Because its legal to shoot a bow in city limits, right? There are places that I have been watching some ducks and geese that I thought it would be fun to try and arrow some of em... I couldn't find anything in the proc. any thoughts or comments?


----------



## swbuckmaster

You can't shoot in city limits. It's called discharging a lethal weapon in city limits. It carries a hefty fine and jail time if you're caught and they want to press charges. 

You'll probably also end up on the news shooting ducks off Ponds in city limits. Not a good idea!


----------



## bsnowtaylor

Every city is different. If you are outside of an "incorporated" city you may be able to shoot but even then there may be requirements about how far from city boundaries you must be before you can discharge a weapon.


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Each city is different, but generally it is NOT legal to shoot a bow in city limits, especially along the Wasatch Front. Check with your local law enforcement or city hall.


----------



## Swaner

I've got a ditch down the street from my house that has about 50 mallards sitting on it all day long. I'm thinking about throwing out some bread and then grabbing as many as I can when they come close. That way I can grab the ones with jewelry first.  

o-||


----------



## kev

Three words.......

Disturbing the peace!

You'll get a ticket, plus it's not a great move anyway. You'll end with a bunch of dead stuff, no story that you can tell, no pictures, and if for some reason you mount on of them you'll have to remember it forever. Once upon a time I thought stuff like that would be cool. After a few years the thrill looses it's luster.

My two cents.

Later,
Kev


----------



## NothinButGreen

Someone must be chasing leg bands and neck callors at the park.... Don't forget the wonder bread.


----------



## deadicated1

thanks for the correction. I am just new to bowhunting, and I shoot my bow nearly every day because I am obsessed with it. I live right near city and county limits, and no, I dont have any jewelry picked out, I just thought it would be some fun practice on small targets. What gave me the idea is I saw a picture of a guy in an archery shop holding a blue collared swan, and his bow, and I thought it sounded like fun...
SO if its illegal to discharge a weapon, how do so many guys I know shoot their bows in their backyards, and such? Is it because its their own private property?
Sorry, this is turning in to an "archery" topic, instead of "waterfowl," im just trying to have some "legal" fun without ending up on the news...


----------



## highcountryfever

deadicated1 said:


> SO if its illegal to discharge a weapon, how do so many guys I know shoot their bows in their backyards, and such? Is it because its their own private property?


Technically they are breaking the law. Even on private property it is illegal to shoot if your city ordinances prohibit it within the city boundaries. Most people do it anyway, and unless a neighbor complains or a cop drives by and sees you and is in a bad mood it is not enforced very often.


----------



## deadicated1

Fair enough. Ill look into county rules because this mostly occurs outside city limits. So if I'm in county areas is it still gonna cause a bunch of drama?


----------



## bsnowtaylor

As long as you are 500 feet from any road, structure or person you should not have any issues outside of city limits.


----------



## kailey29us

Read the law/city ordinance carefully most of them use the states definition of firearm "76-10-501(10)-a"Firearm" means a pistol, revolver, shotgun, short barrel shotgun, rifle or short barrel rifle, or a device that could be used as a dangerous weapon from which is expelled a projectile by action of an explosive." Archery equipment does not apply, however I know of a few city which add to this and specify archery equipment. So check with the city where you plan to shoot. 

Now my .02 not a good idea even if its "legal".


----------



## H Shaver

Join the SCA or go to a range if you want to shoot in Utah. There's a range in Sugar House near Nordstom's Rack. The SCA is currently shooting outside city limits on Thursdays. No crossbows are allowed in SCA archery practice.


----------

